# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video >  Πρόβλημα σε παλμoτροφοδοτικό DVD Schaub-Lorenz

## esestav

Καλημέρα,

ψάχνω λύση σε παλμοτροφοδοτικό απο DVD Schaub-Lorenz.
Το εν΄λόγω έχει εξόδους +5 Volt και -12,+12 Volt.
Τα -12,+12 Volt είναι εντάξει στα +5 όμως στο αέρα είναι ΟΚ και σε φορτίο 47Ω ειναι 2,5 Volt περίπου.
Παραθέτω φωτογραφία, όποια βοήθεια καλοδεχούμενη.

Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων.

----------


## JOHNY+

εκτος απο το τροφοδοτικο για τσεκαρε το λασερ , της συσκευης γιατι εγω ειχα ενα τετειο , και εκτως απο το τροφοδοτικο ειχε λιωσει και το λασερ , προσπαθουσε να δουλεψει αλλα δεν μπορουσε να διαβασει .

----------


## Panoss

Άλλαξε ΟΛΟΥΣ τους ηλεκτρολυτικούς του παλμοτροφοδοτικού.
Άσχετα με το αν φαίνονται καλοί (π. μετρώντας τους με καπασιτόμετρο.)
ΟΛΟΥΣ, χωρίς φυλετικές διακρίσεις. :Laugh:

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Άλλαξε τους δυο κάτω δεξιά ηλεκτρολ...

----------


## ALAMAN

Φίλε esestav, έχεις το σχέδιο απο αυτό το τροφοδοτικό?
Γιατί έχω κι εγώ ένα τέτοιο dvd που έχει πρόβλημα...

----------


## esestav

Ευχαριστώ πολύ όλους για την βοήθεια,
το λασερ ειναι εντάξει, αν βάλω εξωτερικό τροφοδοτικό η συσκευή δουλευει.
Θα αναρτήσω το σχέδιο. Θα αλλάξω όλους τους πυκνωτές όπως πρότειναν ο Panoss & Αποστόλης.

Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## ALAMAN

Όταν συνδέσεις το dvd στην πρίζα το πορτάκι ανοίγει όταν πατάς το κουμπί?
Έχω κι εγώ ένα που έχει πρόβλημα... Δεν ανοίγει καθόλου το πορτάκι και γενικώς φαίνετε "νεκρό". Με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στους κινητήρες όλα λειτουργούν. Ίσως φταίει κάτι άλλο και δεν παίρνει εντολή!
Θα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές!

----------


## esestav

> Όταν συνδέσεις το dvd στην πρίζα το πορτάκι ανοίγει όταν πατάς το κουμπί?
> Έχω κι εγώ ένα που έχει πρόβλημα... Δεν ανοίγει καθόλου το πορτάκι και γενικώς φαίνετε "νεκρό". Με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία στους κινητήρες όλα λειτουργούν. Ίσως φταίει κάτι άλλο και δεν παίρνει εντολή!
> Θα δοκιμάσω κι εγώ να αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές!


Δεν ανοίγει, μόνο το λαμπάκι του standby ανάβει. Με εξωτερική τροφοδοσία 5V φαίνεται να δουλεύει. Σε φορτίο τα 5V γονατίζουν, τα διόδια φαίνοντα ενταξει δεν είμαι σίγουρος για την schottky των 5V.
Θα αλλάξω τους πυκνωτές και την schottky 1N5822.
Θα άλλαζα και το ολοκληρωμένο sm8002c αλλά δυστυχώς είναι κινέζικο και δεν το βρίσκω.

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Η μεγάλη δίοδος 1Ν.... μήπως έχει αντικατασταθεί?? δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστός τύπος.

Αν είναι schottky είναι ΟΚ, μπορεί νασου δείχνει διαροή 

ΑΛΑΜΑΝ έχεις μετρήσει τάσεις??

----------


## ALAMAN

Το δικό μου δεν ανάβει ούτε το led!
Έχω μετρήσει τάσεις και μου βγάζει κανονικά +12 -12 +5. χωρίς φορτίο!
Θα δοκιμάσω και με φορτίο 47Ω να δώ τί παίζει!

----------


## esestav

> Η μεγάλη δίοδος 1Ν.... μήπως έχει αντικατασταθεί?? δεν νομίζω ότι είναι σωστός τύπος.
> 
> ΑΛΑΜΑΝ έχεις μετρήσει τάσεις??


Είναι σύμφωνη με το σχέδιο ειναι από την κατασκεύη του DVD. 
Ποιές τάσεις εννοείς?

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Ο ΑΛΑΜΑΝ να μετρήσει τάσεις με όλα τα φορτία απάνω

----------


## ALAMAN

Οι τάσεις μετρήθηκαν χωρίς φορτία!
Θα ξαναμετρήσω με συνδεδεμένα φορτία!

----------


## malibu_x

χαιρεται και καλη χρονια σε ολους εχω και εγω ενα τετοιο πραγμα! και ειναι πεθαμενο μονο το λαμπακι αναμονης αναβει και ειμαι και τελειως ασχετος να το παω για επισκευη δεν συμφερει καμια ιδεα καποιος καμια εικονα για το τι να αλαξω, ευχαριστω

----------


## esestav

Ο Αποστόλης έπεσε μέσα, άλλαξα και τους 2 ηλεκτρολυτικούς στη γραμμή των 5 Volt το DVD αναστήθηκε.
Βρήκα τον 1000μF 10V χαλασμένο. Απο τους 2 ο πάνω μεγαλύτερος σε μέγεθος.

Ευχαριστώ όλους. Αργησα να βάλω την απάντηση, σήμερα μπαίνοντας και βλέποντας τις αναρτήσεις το θυμήθηκα.

----------


## σειριος

Αγαπητέ Σταύρο,
Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω το συννημένο pdf αλλά δεν μπόρεσα,και ούτε βρίσκω data για το sm6002c.

----------


## esestav

> Αγαπητέ Σταύρο,
> Προσπάθησα να ανοίξω το συννημένο pdf αλλά δεν μπόρεσα,και ούτε βρίσκω data για το sm6002c.


Καλησπέρα,
επισυνάπτω κάποιο σχέδιο για ρίξε μια ματιά Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35248

Σταύρος

ΥΓ 
Κάπου βρήκα ένα σχεδιάκι για συμβατικό τροφοδοτικό για DVD's

----------

